# Possible problem on FreeBSD 2021 dev-summit



## fbsd_ (Jun 17, 2021)

I were taking a look at conference and I guess:


			https://people.freebsd.org/~hrs/sato-20210609-devsummit-ipv6.pdf
		

More info: https://klarasystems.com/articles/f...ss&utm_campaign=freebsd-developer-summit-2021
which is "IIPv6 on FreeBSD by Hiroki Sat_o_"
title one
Page 16 and 12 are the same. Am I missing something?
Actully 12-16 contains same lol. I think its normal now:
Maybe he will talk about same page I guess


----------



## astyle (Jun 17, 2021)

I think Sato-san just got a little sloppy on compiling the presentation. It happens. Nonetheless, I learned something interesting about IPv6 from the presentation anyway.

fbsd_ , good job spotting the duplicate pages.


----------

